# Chocolate or throws Chocolate Lab Stud Wanted TN



## HighSocietyHuntTN (Nov 22, 2015)

Wanting to breed my chocolate female next fall or winter. We should be running the started in the spring...would've done it sooner but she had to have surgery after getting hurt chasing a mouse  Looking for a chocolate stud near or local to TN or a black that throws chocolate. Prefer natural breeding.


----------

